

Startup Chile website hacked (or suspended) - diegogomes
http://www.startupchile.org/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi

======
davidandgoliath
Hosted @ Justhost, could be billing related or traffic related. I'd be wary of
saying it's exploited without any proof.

